# weird language problem on winzip -cannot open files!



## gakkun (Mar 4, 2009)

I downloaded a few rar. files from a japanese music site and whenever I try to open a rar folder with japanese kanji in the title I get this message: 
" Cannot create new ARC, TAR, CAB, RAR, BZ2, WMZ, YFS, gzip or microsoft compressed files​
When I unzip a folder with a name spelled with letters and then proceed to open a subsequent file with the name written in kanji, I get the message that the file is unable to be created yet if I do the same to a file in the same folder with a name written in letters, everything is fine. 

So to summarize it all: 

「君がいるだけで／さぁ行こう！」-RESPECT 4 tracks E.P.rar... = doesn't open, receive weird error message 

くろふらみんご inside of the BEST Collarborations.rar = doesn't open, receive message about being unable to copy. 

I can download japanese files directly and be fine. Only when I have to go through winzip do I have problems.


----------

